# Pixelated Screen on Laptop



## michaels79 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello all, 

I was using my laptop the other day, and left it running for a bit as I went to do something else, and when I came back my screen was very pixelated. I can still see what I am doing on the screen, but because there are random pixels flashing all over the place it makes it very hard to work out what I am looking at.

Is this a video card problem or a problem with the screen itself?

I tried doing a print screen and when i did this the problem didnt show up.

My laptop is an NEC Versa P8310 and I am running Windows 7. I tried re-installing Windows again but this did not achieve anything, as problem occurs from the second I load up the laptop.

Any advice on this and hwo to fix would be appreciated.

Michael


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello michaels79 and welcome to TSF, 

The first thing you need to do is connect the laptop to an external monitor. If the problem occurs on the external monitor as well as the built in display, then your GPU is failed/failing.

If the monitor displays fine, then the problem is likely a loose connection, failing LVDS cable or failing LCD screen.

Post back the results.


----------



## michaels79 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the response. I hooked up an external monitor and the same problem occured, so it is now apparent it is a failed GPU.
How do I go about changing this. Is this something I can do myself or is it best left to the expoerts?

Thanks
Michael


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

First, is your laptop still under warranty?

I'm not certain, but it seems your 8600M is integrated into the motherboard. If that is the case, it will require a new motherboard. It is up to you whether you want to attempt to disassemble the laptop and attempt the work yourself, or bring it to a tech.

If your laptop is under warranty, then set up RMA with the manufacturer.


----------



## michaels79 (Dec 12, 2010)

The laptop is about 3 years old so warranty ran out 2 years ago.

Do I need to buy the exact same motherboard for it to work or will another type of motherboard work as long as it has the correct slots for the connections etc? Not sure how much a replacement motherboard would cost?

Maybe other alternative is to purchase a new laptop?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Let's do some more troubleshooting first. 

Your trouble is with video output, which means we can remove most components from the troubleshooting process and focus on one area.

I am not familiar with NEC laptops and can't find any technical type documentation on it.

The next question would be, how comfortable are you with taking the computer apart?


----------



## michaels79 (Dec 12, 2010)

yep I would be fine with taking the laptop apart, but I guess the issue is finding the right motherboard to fit?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Before you go and get a new motherboard...

Read this thread... http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html

A lot of the troubleshooting techniques are applicable to your issue as well.
Concentrate on the memory (and the video card, if you find that yours is separate). 

If you have an integrated card, it is likely a block of your RAM is dedicated for graphics use. If that block is throwing errors, you may have display oddities.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Double check on the warranty the Nvidia 8600M have a known high failure rate and some companies like Dell, HP have offered longer warranty terms.
This is one of may articles> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2008/07/07/nvidia-warns-of-high-failure-rates/1


----------

